# It's easy to dominate, when the house across the street.......



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

When the yard across the street looks like this:


----------



## skippynj17 (Apr 26, 2018)

kaptain_zero said:


> When the yard across the street looks like this:


lucky you, you get to have fresh dandelion salads from the farm across the street daily

:thumbup:


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I'd ask them if I could mow it then hose my mower off really well before I went home


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Does your municipality have an ordinance regarding lawns? Of course, those are probably difficult to enforce.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Across from my lot are agricultural lots that are 3+ acres each that mow every few weeks. I can see the dandelions seeds (amongst others) flying into my property... pre-emergent and thick turf stand is a must!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

We had a previous neighbor that left an acre untreated upwind from us. Dandelions would make it look like it was snowing, especially since they only cut it every few weeks. &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

My wife would send me video and just laugh at me.

Thing is it never created a problem for me. I learned to put pre emergent in sidewalk cracks though. Dandelions are easy. It's the sedge grass and clumps of tall fescue.


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

At least you know that lawn is organic and good for the environment.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

They know recommended HOC is in inches, not feet, right?


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I might have you beat. The house next door to me has been vacant since last July. The owner is a POS and lives out of town so doesn't care. The previous tenants trashed the house to the point the owner can't rent it and doesn't have the money to fix it so it just sits there. There are no ordinances in the county on grass height and none of the commissioners care so I'm stuck. This photo was taken about a month ago so it's even worse now. The second photo is my lawn taken the same day.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

kaptain_zero said:


> When the yard across the street looks like this:


I nominate this Dandelion monostand for Lawn of the month.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

On a serious note, I would offer to cut if for them. I've offered neighbors in the past who got behind on their lawns due to work and stuff. You never know what someone else's situation may be.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ForsheeMS I would just mow that at least once a month to keep pest under control.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> @ForsheeMS I would just mow that at least once a month to keep pest under control.


I do keep the area next to my property "chemically" mowed just to keep the weeds out of my lawn. The people that lived there were really bad news. They all have criminal records a mile long and the property owner knew that going in so she kind of got what she deserved although I'm suffering for it too. In it's current condition I really can't imagine anyone renting it and it will likely be foreclosed on sooner than later. Not sure what will happen then as the mortgage is far more than the house is worth. Flipping it is totally out of the question too. Sad part is I tried to buy that lot years ago before the house was built just to avoid crap like this down the road.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

ForsheeMS said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > @ForsheeMS I would just mow that at least once a month to keep pest under control.
> ...


Are you considering buying it and tearing it down if it goes to foreclosure?


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Probably not. Unless I could get it for a couple thousand it wouldn't be worth it. The cost of tearing it down and hauling it off would probably be as much as the land is worth. From what I understand the owner still owes about $60k on it. The land is only valued at $12k.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Sadly, the afore mentioned property is only one of about 6 or so on my block alone. I *think* the owner passed away, and likely a relative took the place over last year, but they have not been around this year.

The folks next door to that property mowed it once in a while last year, but clearly are not doing so again, *this* year.

As for weed killers, pre-emergents and such.... I plan to make another thread called something like "The Great Canadian Lawn Rant" or some such, where we Kanucks can pool our ideas due to our paticular circumstances. We've been banned by the local Government from using your typical 3-way herbicide, common grub and other treatments, Roundup etc. for "cosmetic" purposes, This is due to the incredible pressure of groups such as, and I quote from a Gov. of Manitoba PDF:



> Non - Essential Pesticide Use Regulation (MR 286/2014)
> Frequently Asked Questions
> 
> Why do we have this legislation?
> ...


Based on what I have seen lately, none of these groups have enough knowledge of their OWN field of claimed expertise, never mind meddling in other fields. But...... The Government of the day has the right, even if they have no bases to stand on, to make these sorts of decisions. Example: The classic 3-way herbicide for lawn use IS APPROVED by the Federal Government, but such approval can be overridden by Provincial Governemts, if they so wish.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I can't tell you how many homes in my neighborhood look similar to this. And I live in a HOA community... It's true you might not know someone's situation but in my case the owners are just pure lazy. It's unbelievable


----------

